# Cottage on the hill



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my newest building. I think it started life as an LGB station but when I got it it was just walls. I added the cedar roof and "metal" porch roof, framed and glazed the windows and gave it a paint job. I think it needs a pile of stacked firewood beside it. Enjoy.

[url="


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great, Terry. 

-Kevin.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really nice Terry! Very realistic looking. My only suggestion is to change the vent pipe so it goes straight up, but hey, old shacks like that probably did have bent vents


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty good...but to my eye, that porch roof just does not look right without a deck underneath it. But thats just me.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice and beautiful little building Terry.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Niace looking building. We all missed you at the meeting we had a pretty good turn out despite the weather. You need to try to get to marks train evenings we had a lot of laughs and a good time and only one big head on wreck and a ton of derailments due to not throw the swith in the direction.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice building! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, 
I have the same building, but I do not need a station. You gave me ideas! Thanks for sharing.


----------

